# I want to immigrate to Australia



## mixeysan (Apr 6, 2016)

Hello. I from Ukraine, I am 33 years old. I want to immigrate to Australia. At me there are a lot of skills and abilities in work with optical fiber (optical fiber splicing), repair of radio electronics, repair of high-frequency equipment, etc.
Help me to find the sponsor's employer.
I am sure that my skills will be useful to Australia.
my skype: mixeysan


----------



## skl (Jan 20, 2016)

mixeysan said:


> Hello. I from Ukraine, I am 33 years old. I want to immigrate to Australia. At me there are a lot of skills and abilities in work with optical fiber (optical fiber splicing), repair of radio electronics, repair of high-frequency equipment, etc.
> Help me to find the sponsor's employer.
> I am sure that my skills will be useful to Australia.
> my skype: mixeysan


Hi there. Unfortunately, finding sponsor is a bit problem here. The employees need to submit certain documents in order to issue sponsored visa.Therefore, most of the cases the employees prefer locals. Fibre optics installation is growing in Australia especially last 10 years, therefore, there is always a chance. I wish you good luck. Also, good english is essential. I would advise you to improve your english. I understand how it is hard to learnt english without native speakers, but you can enhance your grammar from the books. If you are fb user, there is migration agent Yulia Moiseeva she is russian speaker you can ask from her what is your options. Maybe you are elligible any other types of visa. Anyways, you need good english to migrate. Best luck!


----------



## Verystormy (Sep 14, 2015)

You need to see if you have an occupation on either of these lists.
Skilled Occupations List (SOL)

Consolidated Sponsored Occupations List (CSOL)


----------



## khansdaf (May 3, 2016)

Hi mixeysan, 

Migrating to Australia first do one thing, see your occupation in demand occupation list SOL and CSOL as sr. member Verystormy said.


----------



## mixeysan (Apr 6, 2016)

khansdaf said:


> Hi mixeysan,
> 
> Migrating to Australia first do one thing, see your occupation in demand occupation list SOL and CSOL as sr. member Verystormy said.


I have looked at the list of demanded specialties. My professions and skills are demanded, but my level of english is lower than an average. Being directly among native speakers it is the simplest to learn english.
Sorry for bad english.


----------

